# ICHF instructors



## IcemanSK (Jul 23, 2007)

I know only a little about Combat Hapkido, but not much, honestly. Who would Combat Hapkido folks say are among the better instructors?


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2007)

Because I am a member of the ICHF I cannot really post here lest I be accused of favoritism..Are you looking in a particular area??


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 23, 2007)

Iceman I wish I could help out but I do not know of any although we have a guy named Faulkner who teaches here in gp tX.


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2007)

You could go to the website and look at authorized schools...


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 23, 2007)

Drac said:


> Because I am a member of the ICHF I cannot really post here lest I be accused of favoritism..Are you looking in a particular area??


 
I've known Master Don Moore since we were kids. (I even sat on his 1st gup TKD testing board). I don't honestly know what kind of instructor he has become & I'm curious. I suppose the better way to have approached this is to ask if any have trained under him & what he's like an an instructor.


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I've known Master Don Moore since we were kids. (I even sat on his 1st gup TKD testing board). I don't honestly know what kind of instructor he has become & I'm curious. I suppose the better way to have approached this is to ask if any have trained under him & what he's like an an instructor.


 
I met Master Moore the first year I hooked up with the ICHF.. He gave a Dan Bong presentation at a seminar I attended..He is an* EXCELLENT* instructor for Dan Bong and his knowledge of Combat Hapkido is not lacking..


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 23, 2007)

Drac said:


> I met Master Moore the first year I hooked up with the ICHF.. He gave a Dan Bong presentation at a seminar I attended..He is an* EXCELLENT* instructor for Dan Bong and his knowledge of Combat Hapkido is not lacking..


 
I'm glad to hear that! I've known that he has had a school & has done well for some time. It's good to hear that he makes a positive impression on the folks who attends his seminars.


----------



## Drac (Jul 23, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm glad to hear that! I've known that he has had a school & has done well for some time. It's good to hear that he makes a positive impression on the folks who attends his seminars.


 
Probably one of the best Dan Bong Instructors I've met..Really puts on an EXCELLENT seminar..I was so impressed that I went out and purchased his DVD's on Dan Bong after that...


----------



## rmclain (Jul 24, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Iceman I wish I could help out but I do not know of any although we have a guy named Faulkner who teaCHES HEE IN gp tX.


 
Mr. Stoker,

What or who is "HEE IN?"

R. McLain


----------



## djdoozer1 (Jul 26, 2007)

There are a few good ICHF schools in New Jersey.  If you ever come to the East coast let me know.


----------



## Drac (Jul 27, 2007)

djdoozer1 said:


> There are a few good ICHF schools in New Jersey. If you ever come to the East coast let me know.


 
I had to go to Jersey to update my IPDTI certificate..Master Huff and Master Gray hosted the event..2 more great instructors..


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

rmclain said:


> Mr. Stoker,
> 
> What or who is "HEE IN?"
> 
> R. McLain


 

Sorry it was suppose to be *here in*


----------



## djdoozer1 (Jul 28, 2007)

Drac said:


> I had to go to Jersey to update my IPDTI certificate..Master Huff and Master Gray hosted the event..2 more great instructors..



I agree. Master Huff is excellent.  Also in Southern New Jersey, Master Fraser is amazing.


----------



## Drac (Jul 28, 2007)

djdoozer1 said:


> I agree. Master Huff is excellent. Also in Southern New Jersey, Master Fraser is amazing.


 
Master Huff also teaches DanBong, he does a demo with one of those folding umbrellas using DanBong techniques and it is amazing..I have not met master Fraser as of yet....


----------



## djdoozer1 (Aug 1, 2007)

Drac said:


> Master Huff also teaches DanBong, he does a demo with one of those folding umbrellas using DanBong techniques and it is amazing..I have not met master Fraser as of yet....


 
Yes, I saw the demo at Whitehouse station, NJ. Great Stuff, I recommend that and any other ichf related demos.  They are usually dynamic, exciting, and often have a practical approach.

Master Fraser was an ichf affiliate school in Cherry Hill, NJ.  Very impressive.


----------



## gkygrl (Dec 23, 2007)

Here is the ICHF schools link so you can have a look:

http://www.dsihq.com/Link.htm

Happy Holidays all!!!


----------

